# compact car



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Based on the positive comments from my other thread, I tried the Complete Air. Unfortunately, it doesn't work rear-facing in my Honda Civic.







(If I never have a passenger in my car, it could work, but that would mean having to drive 2 cars everywhere to include my husband - and that's just not acceptable.)

I've read that the Combi Coccoro, Maxi-Cosi Priori, First Years True Fit Convertible are all good for compact cars.

Who has experience/knowledge about these? Are they all actually good fits for a compact? Any ideas about which are safest, or are they all about the same? Pros/cons?

TIA!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

2 door or 4 door? I'm sure it will fit in a 4 door. We have a blvd in our 4 door with no problem and my understanding is that the CA is very compact.

-Angela


----------



## desamom (May 23, 2008)

I have a 4 door Honda Civic and a First Years True Fit that fits great behind the driver's seat. My daughter is 26 months so is more upright than the required 45 degrees for small babies. I am about 5'9 and can have my seat back just far enough for a perfect fit.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
2 door or 4 door? I'm sure it will fit in a 4 door. We have a blvd in our 4 door with no problem and my understanding is that the CA is very compact.

-Angela

It's a 4 door. I installed the Complete Air this evening. In order to get the correct angle, I had to scoot the passenger seat all the way forward, lift the head rest of the passenger seat, then move it back about 2 inches to get ANY room in front and keep the angle of the seat. There's no way my husband or I could sit in the passenger seat. I'm bummed, too, because it seems like a really safe and comfortable seat.

Desamom - Dd is still young, so we'll need the seat at the required angle for sure. (OT - Are we allowed to put them more upright as the child ages?) Are there any quirks or difficulties with the True Fit? Is it comfortable for your dd? I think I read that TF has been side impact tested - is this right?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

As long as your LO has good head control, the CA can be more upright then 45 degrees. And that really helps. The TF will be fine without the headrest (so until your LO is 22lbs), but then it has to go on and you'll have the same issue and will have to install it more upright.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Once she has good head control, you can install the seat more upright (30 degrees for most seats, 35 for the True Fit). The upper seat back of the TF is removable though, so that will give you more space for a while. You have to put the top back on once she hits 22lbs or her head is less an inch from the top of the shell. But by then, she'll be old enough to have the seat much more upright.

The Cocorro is a very cute seat and made for compact cars in mind, but it won't last you nearly as long as other seats. Its not very expensive either though, so that's a plus. If you are planning on more children within the next few years, it could be worth it, because then you could just pass the smaller seat down and get a new seat for the older child.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Unless she's under 4 months, she can certainly go more upright


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

In your other thread you say DD is 7 months - unless she has a medical issue that affects her muscle tone, a 7month old can definitely be a little more upright. We started moving DD more upright by about 4-5 months old.

That said, the TrueFit does fit really well in smaller cars. In my 4-door Mazda Protege I can easily fit a front passenger or put the set behind the driver. I do have the headrest on, and the seat is at approximately the minimum 35 degrees. My DD is 2yo though.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Yes, dd is 7 months and has good head control. I'd never heard that the seat could be less angled for older children. Is the crash testing still valid if they are less angled? (Don't think that sentence made sense, but it's early and my brain's not on.) Are they still as safe?

I'll try the CA less tilted. If it doesn't work, it looks like the TF will be a good choice. I don't know if I can buy it locally, though, which is strange. They really don't market to people with compact cars, huh?


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

We have a Coccoro and really like it. It's not the last car seat you'll ever buy, but it will certainly get you through a few years. DD2 will be 2 next month, she's on the small side, but she has plenty of room to grow RF. It is easy to install and leaves plenty of room in our VW Golf.

As an added plus, it is fabulous for travelling, light and easy to carry, fits in airplane seats just right.

Quote:

They really don't market to people with compact cars, huh?
Don't you know that you're supposed to run out and buy a giant SUV or minivan as soon as you get knocked up? Compact car, sheesh! What are you thinking!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Subbing... we have two compacts as well. Both paid off and we're REALLY trying to avoid the minvan purchase (I'm scared of driving such a boat, but I do LOVE my mom's Odyssey! I won't mind a minivan







) for a few more years. It's really tricky finding seats that really fit RFing. We're trying a TF this time around.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

More upright is actually ideal in crashes once a baby can tolerate it well









nak


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
More upright is actually ideal in crashes once a baby can tolerate it well









nak

That's great to hear! Can you tell me where I can find info about this?


----------



## desamom (May 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
Desamom - Dd is still young, so we'll need the seat at the required angle for sure. (OT - Are we allowed to put them more upright as the child ages?) Are there any quirks or difficulties with the True Fit? Is it comfortable for your dd? I think I read that TF has been side impact tested - is this right?

I love the True Fit. The only quirk is the harness adjuster. It is sometimes a little bit buried in the seat when RFing; however, it also runs on a continuous harness (I think that's what it's called) so once you have it adjusted for your LO, you rarely need to adjust it. I love the seat and I think it's super comfy for my DD. I have the older model, but the new one with the anti-rebound bar might not have the same harness adjuster issue.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
That's great to hear! Can you tell me where I can find info about this?









http://www.carseatsite.com/reclineangle.htm

This site has some info on this topic.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

As the child grows, becomes heavier, and can hold his head erect, the angle can be decreased, making the restraint more upright, to provide better crash protection. For a sleeping baby, this angle should be at least 30° from vertical. In addition to improved comfort, keeping the back of the baby's head in contact with the CR provides better protection in a crash. In some vehicles, the back seat may be too small to accommodate a convertible CR that is reclined as far as 45° in the rear-facing position. For older babies, the CR may be used at a more upright angle to make it fit in the car, but a newborn may require a smaller infant-only restraint. (9/07)
http://www.carseat.org/Technical/tec...te.htm#angleRF


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I can put ds in the complete air in our geo metro and still sit in the front seat. It CAN be done, lol!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

The complete air fits great in dh's civic rear facing... but its nice'n upright since my boys are 10 months and 3 yrs







Any convertible is going to take up lots of space rfing heavily reclined... the tfp takes up *WAY* more space in my accord than the evenflo triumph advance let alone the complete air!!


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, MamieCole and an aurora, for those links/info! I'm surprised the manual doesn't say anything about that!

I'm going to work with the CA a bit more to see what I can come up with. If it can fit in a Metro, then it could certainly fit in a Civic.







If not, it looks like the TF will be the best for us - I'm not interested in buying another carseat down the road.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Does the weight of my child matter in terms of the angle? She's 7 months and has good head control, but she's not quite 15 pounds.

I fit the CA a little more upright so the passenger seat could scoot back enough to sit in. I have no idea what angle it is, though, and my mathematical-minded dh was no help in advising me.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
Does the weight of my child matter in terms of the angle? She's 7 months and has good head control, but she's not quite 15 pounds.

I fit the CA a little more upright so the passenger seat could scoot back enough to sit in. I have no idea what angle it is, though, and my mathematical-minded dh was no help in advising me.









Weight does not matter.


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Go with the TrueFit - it fits front to back really well.


----------

